# UK taxes or Spanish taxes?



## Edbar (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi there,
I am French national, working for a British company in the U.K.
I would like to work in Spain, as my job does not require residence in the U.K.
However, I don’t know what costs are involved if I choose to move to Spain. As Spain’s cost of living is lower than in the U.K, I would not ask for a pay raise. However, in terms of taxation I don’t know what my situation would be.
The ideal situation is to stay under English laws, paying my taxes and NI in the U.K, and receiving my wage in the U.K.
If my first residence is in Spain, is my company obliged to pay Spanish taxes and contribute to the Spanish National Insurance?
Thanks for your recommendations!


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Use a tax lawyer or a specialist, your situation is unique to you. Pay for a professional service to get the right advice.


----------

